# Installed Vmaxx



## TheNimbus (Jun 18, 2007)

Today i went and installed the vmaxx coilover kit on my front wheel drive 180 and it looks pretty wild. As soon as i get my camera back im gonna have to post pictures.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To the Vmaxx Company


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Installed Vmaxx (TheNimbus)*

Sweet dude, along with the pictures let us know how it rides and handles vs stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Installed Vmaxx (PhunkFX)*

how easy was the install as well?


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

bump for pictures.
if you dont have your camera back go borrow a friends. i'd like to see these on a 180fwd.


----------



## rocketbrothers540 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (diehlryan)*

where the pics man. i was thinking about getting the vmaxx or I was going to go with the koni coilovers. So let me see it man!


----------



## kevmster_k (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rocketbrothers540)*

just got my Vmaxx coils installed. Front is about half way down and back is about half way down as well... let me know what you think


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (kevmster_k)*

looks good but I still want to see a 180FWD with the back slammed all the way down. doesn't seem like it goes that low on a quattro.


----------



## kevmster_k (May 17, 2007)

i slammed mine in the back over the weekend.. pics will be posted soon


----------



## kevmster_k (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (kevmster_k)*

this is what it looks like all the way down in the back(perches still in). 








Front Gap 








Rear Gap









_Modified by kevmster_k at 5:16 AM 7-24-2007_


_Modified by kevmster_k at 12:07 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks good!!! Are those 19's? what offest
Hows the quality?
and the ride?
recommend them?


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

i read in the mk4 forum that the vmaxx shocks tend to get a bit bouncy after a few months of driving. keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevmster_k (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_Looks good!!! Are those 19's? what offest
Hows the quality?
and the ride?
recommend them?

So far the quality is great! No issues so far and no complaints other than that i rub on the inside of the wheel wells (shouldnt have gone so wide)
wheel size 19x8.5 offset 35 (all 4)
Ride quality IMO is very nice.. not too stiff in the fronts .. not too bouncy in the back 
I give vMaxx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevmster_k (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_i read in the mk4 forum that the vmaxx shocks tend to get a bit bouncy after a few months of driving. keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ive only been riding on them for about a month now.. and even then i dont drive the TT all that often.. so ill give you guys an update a month or so down the road


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

do you have a website for them?


----------



## kevmster_k (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (chrislups)*

http://www.stratmosphere.com


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_i read in the mk4 forum that the vmaxx shocks tend to get a bit bouncy after a few months of driving. keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Although on a different platform, my VMaxx coilover on Mk3 GTI VR6 
also exhibits somewhat bouncy ride, especially at the rear. Rear shock 
can definitly benefit from softer valving. I wonder if TT owners are 
experiencing similar/same as me.


----------



## spl4sh1.8t (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (JumpalTurbo5)*

i have vmaxx on my mk4 gti for over a month now. ride is alot better than i expected before installation. What people on vortex tend to do is blow everything way out of proportion. the only time i could say my ride is "bouncy" is when i hit a series are 2 or 3 bumps that are very close together. Encountering something like this isn't very common while driving, so other than that, vmaxx is a very good investment for coilovers. I have yet to meet anyone that is dissapointed in their purchase, and my friend has also tested their warrantee. his one corner was having some problems, possibly due to installation, and he received a replacement within two days of making a phone call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (spl4sh1.8t)*

They look good, but I think you need to lower the rear a little, or raise the front...it sorta has a stinkbug stance


----------

